# Pippa Middleton chancenlos Wow! Helen Mirren hat den "Body of the Year"!



## Mandalorianer (3 Aug. 2011)

*Pippa Middleton chancenlos
Wow! Helen Mirren hat den "Body of the Year"!​*


Sie mag 66 Jahre alt sein, aber prüde oder spießig ist sie deswegen noch lange nicht: Helen Mirren, die dank ihrer Rolle als Queen Elizabeth II. (85) zur absoluten Oberliga in Hollywood aufsteigen konnte, geht auch mal gerne an den FKK-Strand, ohne sich dabei zu genieren. Das Selbstbewusstsein, das sie auch aufgrund dieses lässigen Verhältnisses zu ihrem eigenen Körper unterstreicht, *scheinen die Mitglieder von LA Fitness würdigen zu wollen: Denn sie kürten die Schauspielerin zum „Body of the Year“!*


*Wie das US-Magazin People berichtet, seien die 2.000 Mitglieder des privaten Fitness-Clubs von der Natürlichkeit und der Ausstrahlung der gebürtigen Londonerin so begeistert gewesen*, dass sie in der Wahl um den schönsten Körper des Jahres ihre wesentlich jüngeren Konkurrentinnen wie Pippa Middleton (27) oder Kate Winslet (35) ausstach. Diese kamen auf jeweils nur vier Prozent der Stimmen und landeten damit auf dem dritten Platz. Platz Zwei hinter der lockeren 66-Jährigen konnte sich Elle „The Body“ MacPherson (48) mit circa zehn Prozent der Stimmen sichern, aber Helen lief mit ihren 18 Prozent völlig außer Konkurrenz. Bei den männlichen Prominenten war es Fußballer und der überglückliche Vater einer Tochter, David Beckham (36), der seine Konkurrenten wie Daniel Craig (43) oder Johnny Depp (48) auf die Plätze hinter sich verwies.

Wir gratulieren Helen herzlich zu ihrem klasse, neuen Titel! Sie mag vielleicht nicht mehr die Allerjüngste sein, aber durch ihre tolle und entspannte Einstellung zum Alter hält sie sich auch ohne OPs und Flunkereien dieser Art in Form! Eine Power-Frau mit 66 Jahren, die mit ihrem Charme und ihrer Coolness alle um den Finger wickelt – top! :thumbup:

*
Gruss vom Gollum*


----------



## Punisher (3 Aug. 2011)

ich bin anderer Meinung


----------



## Q (4 Aug. 2011)

hat jemand Einblick in die Bewertungskriterien?  :thx:


----------



## Chamser81 (4 Aug. 2011)

Sie mag für ihre Altersklasse durchaus mit den besten Body haben! Aber für die gesamte Frauenwelt? Naja das möchte ich dann doch bezweifeln!


----------



## comatron (4 Aug. 2011)

Chamser81 schrieb:


> Sie mag für ihre Altersklasse durchaus mit den besten Body haben! Aber für die gesamte Frauenwelt? Naja das möchte ich dann doch bezweifeln!



Vielleicht waren Plastik und Botox nicht startberechtigt ?!


----------



## hoppel (4 Aug. 2011)

Wo war die Wahl? Im Altenheim?


----------



## Franky70 (4 Aug. 2011)

Ich muß mir noch mal Bilder von Grandma ansehen, bevor ich das beurteilen kann.


----------



## BlueLynne (4 Aug. 2011)

jede Zeitschrift hat eigene Vorstellungen/Kriterien ..
unter bestimmten Aspekten mag man das so sehen können ...
in einer anderen Zeitschrift heißt es dann "Best Body alive" oder so ..

so bekommt jeder einen Preis


----------

